

New York kicks off Startup-NY tax-free program - digisth
http://innovationtrail.org/post/state-kicks-startup-ny-tax-free-program

======
dantheman
This is crazy, if taxes are too high for businesses to start then lower them;
these piecemeal approaches to problems just make things more complicated. We
need to simplify rules and regulations not increase their complexity.

